# kawasaki bayou help



## ssever121 (Oct 13, 2012)

Alright guys and gals I've got a bayou 300 that ran fine one day but wouldn't start the next. 
I took the carb apart and cleaned the snot out of it and fixed a small vacuum leak in one of the hoses. I put it all back together and it ran but had a popping like a mild backfire and would run full throttle. Any ideas?


----------



## ssever121 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry it would not run full throttle


----------

